# breeders/titles



## daripere24 (8 mo ago)

i've been getting told by so many people males(gsd ) do better in igp then females but all ive had is male dogs and i feel like something is missing so i wanna try a female+ other reasons.... i have others opinion on that?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I dunno....There were two females on the 2021 National podium heading for the quali next month. My female is pretty nice. 

Do they do better? Would my female "appear" to be better if she were the same dog in an 80 lb male body instead of a 58 lb female? Of course.

I think people get a 1 on a female and then breed them so we don't really see the potential. So get your female, train and title to a 3 and take her to nationals. Have that goal


----------



## daripere24 (8 mo ago)

Jax08 said:


> I dunno....There were two females on the 2021 National podium heading for the quali next month. My female is pretty nice.
> 
> Do they do better? Would my female "appear" to be better if she were the same dog in an 80 lb male body instead of a 58 lb female? Of course.
> 
> I think people get a 1 on a female and then breed them so we don't really see the potential. So get your female, train and title to a 3 and take her to nationals. Have that goal


what line is your female? have any photos?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

daripere24 said:


> what line is your female? have any photos?


Oh wait...you won't share yours but you want me to share mine? LOL


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

This is one of those questions you need to get out and experience for yourself. I will say females make money in the whelping pen and males make money on the field. So it’s a lot more common to see males trained to a high level and competing at a high level than females.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

A good female in high level competion will bring people to their feet. It's incredibly cool to see.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Typically, more people compete with males, than they do with females. Simply easier with training to not deal with heat cycles. Competing when in heat has it's own issues. If they are out on the field competing, they are not being bred... Personally I prefer my females, but I work with titling in AKC, due to availability and distance to clubs. So it's basically your own preference. I will agree, watching a strong female in competition is amazing.


----------



## daripere24 (8 mo ago)

mnm said:


> Typically, more people compete with males, than they do with females. Simply easier with training to not deal with heat cycles. Competing when in heat has it's own issues. If they are out on the field competing, they are not being bred... Personally I prefer my females, but I work with titling in AKC, due to availability and distance to clubs. So it's basically your own preference. I will agree, watching a strong female in competition is amazing.





mnm said:


> Typically, more people compete with males, than they do with females. Simply easier with training to not deal with heat cycles. Competing when in heat has it's own issues. If they are out on the field competing, they are not being bred... Personally I prefer my females, but I work with titling in AKC, due to availability and distance to clubs. So it's basically your own preference. I will agree, watching a strong female in competition is amazing.


thats what i was thinking! id love to go far with a female!


----------

